# Best Chess Players in History



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2014)

Might be interesting for the chess players here...http://www.factofun.com/top-10-best-chess-players-history/


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2014)

Awwwwwk!...Sacrifice the Queen! ...Awwk!


----------

